# 2013 Vantage International EV1000



## gorhamn5 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and new to the world of electric vehicles.

As the title suggests, I'm getting my feet wet with a 2013 Vantage EV1000.

Having found very little information about these little trucks availible online, I thought that I would start this thread to help others who may be in the same position as me in the future.

I purchased this truck on a bit of a whim off of a government auction website. I had no information on the truck other than what was availible in the auction photos - pictures of the truck when I picked it up attached.

My ultimate goal for the truck is to use it as a commuter (20-30 miles per day) and for yard and house work when I need a small truck.

I've begun colating information about the truck and its various components. Major components listed below along with somepictures, data sheets, and useful graphs attached.

As I continue to work on the truck, I'll update this thread with my progress. Please do not hesitate to ask any questions along the way!

-Nate

*Major Components*

TRACTION BATTERIES - 200AH AGM GROUP 4D (6X 72V SYSTEM)

ACCESSORY BATTERY - 45AH AGM GROUP 22NF

ONBOARD CHARGER - DELTA-Q QUIQ 912-7200

TRANSAXLE - TEAM 421869-300

MOTOR - AC35-16.02.2 35HPMAX 10HPCONT 4800RPM

CONTROLLER - CURTIS 1238-6501


----------



## lugnutgmc (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as you, just bought one of these, picking it up this week. Let me know how you've made out with it so far.


----------



## gorhamn5 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi there, I got your pm and I'll send you an email shortly.

Basically, I've found that the batteries were pretty damaged - presumably from sitting for so long deeply discharged. 5 of the six weren't totally bad, but one has severely limited capacity which dragged the whole pack down.

Instead of buying new 200ah AGM traction batteries, I installed some 100ah AGM cells that I had laying around. With this setup I'm only getting about 12 miles of range.

I was able to gain OEM programming access to the Curtis controller. I have the max speed tuned up to around 35mph and I've reduced the max current to 65% to try to squeeze a bit more range.

For the truck to be really useful for me, I need about 20 miles of range before it falls into limp mode. I'm working on sourcing some lithium cells to convert over.

I hope your batteries are in better shape than mine were!

-Nate


----------



## Monte C (Jul 16, 2020)

I just joined your elite group of impulsive Vantage EV1000 government auction purchasers. The batteries are all disconnected, and I'm trying to find a manual that has the battery diagrams. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gonzo the Electric (Jan 2, 2021)

Monte C said:


> I just joined your elite group of impulsive Vantage EV1000 government auction purchasers. The batteries are all disconnected, and I'm trying to find a manual that has the battery diagrams. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


I just brought one back with the dead batteries still connected last night. Do you still need a picture? If your auction was in Oregon, we can also commiserate about the rust.


----------



## Monte C (Jul 16, 2020)

Gonzo the Electric said:


> I just brought one back with the dead batteries still connected last night. Do you still need a picture? If your auction was in Oregon, we can also commiserate about the rust.


Thanks, got it figured out. I had to build a new battery box, as the batteries I ordered off Amazon turned out to be a big larger than the originals. The good news is that the vehicle actually works and moves pretty well! With the speed limiter I'm not sure if it will be a good commuter though. 

As for the rust, I bought my van out of Alabama. Shipping it in times of Covid was....interesting.

Bet of luck!


----------



## Gonzo the Electric (Jan 2, 2021)

Monte C said:


> Thanks, got it figured out. I had to build a new battery box, as the batteries I ordered off Amazon turned out to be a big larger than the originals. The good news is that the vehicle actually works and moves pretty well! With the speed limiter I'm not sure if it will be a good commuter though.
> 
> As for the rust, I bought my van out of Alabama. Shipping it in times of Covid was....interesting.
> 
> Bet of luck!


The six batteries I have are pretty good size. . Getting even larger.. Impressive... I am rural and just a few miles from our unincorporated city. I think this should get me safely to breakfast and back with the puppy in the jump seat. I agree that tractors may be passing me with the speed limiter engaged. Have a good one.


----------



## Nblw2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I just got a EV1000 today. The batteries were disconnected. Does anyone have a wiring diagram they could share? I have had no luck finding one online.


----------



## javanplunkett (Aug 14, 2021)

I guess this is the place to be for those of us who have picked these up at government auctions. I am now the proud(?) owner of a 2013 crew cab green truck.

This one has a battery box with 16x 6v flooded cells in it… not sure how that works as I believe it’s supposed to be 72v. (The battery box will actually hold 18 batteries) from what I understand the controller would possibly handle the higher voltage up to 108v? So not sure if the previous owner just left extra batteries in the box, or if they were actually running it at 96v?

From the first pass overview I’ve given it I believe that the charger is an Elcon PF1500. I believe I will need to get this reprogrammed if I plan on upgrading to 6x 12v AGM batteries. Does anyone have any experience with this? I think I would have to send it in, unless someone has resources that would allow us to reprogram; or am I better off just replacing the charger?

Javan in Hawaii


----------



## javanplunkett (Aug 14, 2021)

javanplunkett said:


> I guess this is the place to be for those of us who have picked these up at government auctions. I am now the proud(?) owner of a 2013 crew cab green truck.
> 
> This one has a battery box with 16x 6v flooded cells in it… not sure how that works as I believe it’s supposed to be 72v. (The battery box will actually hold 18 batteries) from what I understand the controller would possibly handle the higher voltage up to 108v? So not sure if the previous owner just left extra batteries in the box, or if they were actually running it at 96v?
> 
> ...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

javanplunkett said:


> I am now the proud(?) owner of a 2013 crew cab green truck.


This model by Vantage Vehicle International was featured in a previous discussion:
Vantage EVP1000 electric van



javanplunkett said:


> This one has a battery box with 16x 6v flooded cells in it… not sure how that works as I believe it’s supposed to be 72v. (The battery box will actually hold 18 batteries) from what I understand the controller would possibly handle the higher voltage up to 108v? So not sure if the previous owner just left extra batteries in the box, or if they were actually running it at 96v?


It might make sense to ask questions about this van in the other thread.


----------



## PMelley (Nov 3, 2021)

javanplunkett said:


> View attachment 123317
> View attachment 123318


Any update? We recently picked up same model, 2012 with solar and A/C. No batteries though, so I need input and lessons learned. We would like to upgrade batteries and reprogram to between 35-45mph.


----------



## dblack (Nov 15, 2021)

Yep, same boat here. These damn Auctions. Mine does not have batteries so looking forward to that. Has anybody actually figured out to make it faster yet?


----------



## gatinhonj292002 (Dec 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> Yep, same boat here. These damn Auctions. Mine does not have batteries so looking forward to that. Has anybody actually figured out to make it faster yet?


i am in the the same boat i just get one in SC and dont have battery i think i gonna use the nissan leaf lithium battery on but i need more info abouth the truck and parts for 
the nissan leaf battery is all mosto the same price thos ones came in the truck but is a have of the wheight Lithium Battery 72V 100Ah LiFePO4 EV Golf Cart | BSLBATT®


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

If you speed it up, you'll need a lot more than the Barbie Jeep brakes it comes with.


----------



## dblack (Nov 15, 2021)

gatinhonj292002 said:


> i am in the the same boat i just get one in SC and dont have battery i think i gonna use the nissan leaf lithium battery on but i need more info abouth the truck and parts for
> the nissan leaf battery is all mosto the same price thos ones came in the truck but is a have of the wheight Lithium Battery 72V 100Ah LiFePO4 EV Golf Cart | BSLBATT®


Awesome! Thank you for the direction


----------



## dblack (Nov 15, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> If you speed it up, you'll need a lot more than the Barbie Jeep brakes it comes with.


Ha, great thinking!


----------



## dblack (Nov 15, 2021)

gatinhonj292002 said:


> i am in the the same boat i just get one in SC and dont have battery i think i gonna use the nissan leaf lithium battery on but i need more info abouth the truck and parts for
> the nissan leaf battery is all mosto the same price thos ones came in the truck but is a have of the wheight Lithium Battery 72V 100Ah LiFePO4 EV Golf Cart | BSLBATT®


Any luck with the batteries yet?


----------



## solo1 (11 mo ago)

gorhamn5 said:


> Hi there, I got your pm and I'll send you an email shortly.
> 
> Basically, I've found that the batteries were pretty damaged - presumably from sitting for so long deeply discharged. 5 of the six weren't totally bad, but one has severely limited capacity which dragged the whole pack down.
> 
> ...


 How did you gain OEM programming access to the Curtis controller.


----------



## sfus2645 (4 mo ago)

gorhamn5 said:


> Hi there, I got your pm and I'll send you an email shortly.
> 
> Basically, I've found that the batteries were pretty damaged - presumably from sitting for so long deeply discharged. 5 of the six weren't totally bad, but one has severely limited capacity which dragged the whole pack down.
> 
> ...


Hi, my name is Alex. 
I purchased one this vehicles in a government auction as well.
Could you please let me know how you were able to access the controller in order to tune up the speed to 35 mph.


----------



## CREWCAB (3 mo ago)

Joining the group. Mine is called the Vantage Truckall. From 2008.
In battery search mode now myself.
Don't like the idea of used cells due to inability to verify capacity and possibly need to change charge profile.
Any battery recommendations? Either 6 volt or 12 volt? I only use this for property maintenance around my mini-farm so 100 amp hours capacity with sufficient discharge capacity for the stock motor/controller setup is fine for me.


----------



## vermontah54 (2 mo ago)

Another 2013 auction EV1000. No batteries. Looking for a simple (and inexpensive ) way to get it going. I need a minimum of 11 miles to get it round trip because it's that far to a charging station. Any recommendations are welcome.


----------

